# German speed limits?



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Hi All. Could someone tell me what the speed limits are for a 3,500kg motorhome on the different types of German roads please? Can't seem to get a clear picture from a quick search.

Thanks for your help

Tim


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

http://gogermany.about.com/od/planyourtrip/p/driving-Germany.htm


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

50 Km/h inside town limits unless otherwise indicated by roadsigns ,
highways no speed limit for below 3,5 tons MH unless otherwise indicated by roadsigns. national roads 100 Km/h unless otherwise indicated by roadsigns.

Jan


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

satco said:


> highways no speed limit for below 3,5 tons MH ...


That is not "below", but "up to and including 3,5 tons". Otherwise Jan is correct.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

